# Novice-friendly controller for ME1507 PMAC motor?



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Matej,

I'm in a similar position – trying to find an easily programmable, and hopefully reliable controller for a Motenergy ME1616. The Kelly and Sevcon controllers are the only ones I can find that accept encoder signals from these motors.

According to the Curtis datasheet for their 1239E controller a "software upgrade allows use with surface permanent magnet synchronous motors". This implies to me that IPM motors (internal permanent magnet) motors like the ME1507 and ME1616 aren't supported, but I've not verified this yet.

The consensus seems to be that Kelly controllers are relatively easy to set up, but if you do decide to use one, choose one with twice the current rating that you actually need, and use a separate DC/DC just for the controller supply.

If anyone knows of any suitable alternative controllers I would really like to hear about them


----------



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

Check this option out. We're discussing it over on this thread.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

The motor in the eBay ad is the Motenergy 1616, paired with the Kelly controller. Matej and I are looking for alternatives to the Kelly or Sevcon controllers.

I've sent an enquiry to Emsiso, asking if their emDrive 500 would drive these motors, but not heard anything back yet. https://www.emdrive-mobility.com/emdrive-500


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

deleted


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

frodus said:


> Did you guys get going? I have files for the ME1616/1507 that work with the Sevcon (and also have Sevcon controllers available as well). The hard stuff is mostly done.


Hey! I’m have some issues with the me1616 paired with a sevcon gen4 size4. I got a dcf for the size 6 but I can’t get it running on the size 4. I get dsp over voltage or current control error when the motor revs up.

Do you have a dcf for a size 4?

thanks!

rikard


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I do not.

Do you have DVT and IXXAT?


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Travis, I figured it out. It was a mix up with phase wires combined with a bms that had the charge fets turned off. My bad


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Still, you should modify the DCF on the Sevcon for the Size 4.

Do you have IXXAT and DVT?


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

frodus said:


> Still, you should modify the DCF on the Sevcon for the Size 4.
> 
> Do you have IXXAT and DVT?


Yes, its been modified. I got it all


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Great, who modified it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi! 

I did.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

OK. You have to send some commands through DVT to adjust the peak current and voltage of the sevcon. i'm just curious if you did that and if you had the correct string


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

frodus said:


> OK. You have to send some commands through DVT to adjust the peak current and voltage of the sevcon. i'm just curious if you did that and if you had the correct string


well, changed current settings under motor-configuration. I use the helper for that. Is there a need for config on another “level”?

br

rikard


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What current limit did you set the size 4 to? What model is your size 4? Not sure what voltage range it is. Do you have a pic of the sticker?


----------

